# How long until Chlamydophilosis clears up?



## jackiem (Nov 4, 2015)

My little boy has come down with Chlamydophilosis. His eye became infected last week so I took him to the avian vet on Saturday and his infected eye was still black but today it has gone red  I am giving him medicine called Sulfatrim orally, but he doesn't open his mouth willingly now he knows that when I pick him up it means medicine! Does it get worse before it gets better or is it a slow process?

Any advice on anyone else's budgies who have had Chlamydophilosis would be really helpful because I'm worried about him. I think I'm being too impatient as he's only been having medicine for a couple of days.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Jackie
Sadly I can't be any help because my knowledge of chlamydophilosis is very limited, all I have read is that sadly it can be fatal, and it can be passed on to humans, for this reason you will need the advice of our resident experts who I'm sure will advise you shortly.
Pete


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Jackie,

Are you aware that Chlamydiosis, also known as Psittacosis can be transmitted to humans? Please consult your vet about any precautions you need to take. I don't know how long it takes to clear, here is a link to an article about the disease and its treatment.
http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Chlamydiosis-New.pdf


----------



## jackiem (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes the vet has warned us. We've been washing our hands everytime we handle him. It's not easily caught is it?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I have not dealt with it but we have members here who have. Treatment takes time and you must keep the bird away from all other bird's for month's of treatment and re testing to ensure it is gone. Read as much as you can about the disease. Captain Howdy is one of our members here who has dealt with this and hopefully she can weigh in with some advice, or you can PM her.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup i have dealt with this a couple of times.
Firstly if you have other birds you MUST treat all of them at the same time! If one bird is shedding it at any point they will reinfect everyone else.

Next up i am not aware of that drug being used for psittacosis. Treatment of choice is normally a tetracycline with doxycycline being the one ive always known used.
It is a 6 week treatment. If injections used these are once a week. Orally and water based are daily meds.
If your having trouble with the oral medicine see if your vet will move onto the water based doxycylcline. You can get it in satchets called ornicure normally has a picture of a pigeon on the front.
After the 6 week treatment you need to wait 3 months before retesting to check if youve cleared the infection. Always test by blood not faecal sample as you can get false negatives with a faecal sample.

It is very important to not give any calcium supplements whilst treating. The calcium binds to the antibiotic and stops it working.

You must disinfect daily during treatment. Do not let the birds out the cage. Get some f10sc (scarletts parrot essentials sell it). Spray the paper down before changing it to prevent any dander spreading. Any toys and perches that can not be disinfected throw out. Use only easy to clean things as you need to disinfect off any poop daily. Always wipe over the cage bars and clean around the cage daily.

The disease is shed in 10day cycles. After the initial 10days do a massive clean of the whole room they are in and anywhere theyve been.
After the 6 week treatment do a massive clean of everything again.

Wear only easy to clean clothes during treatment. I had a separate set for sorting the birds. A face mask if you can get one. Spray yourself down before and after cleaning to stop you spreading it around the house.

It might seem a bit overkill but this is a zoonotic disease and can be passed to humans and other animals. If you have a bird actively shedding the disease you need to stop it at every turn.

Do not go around other peoples birds during treatment including pet shops.

Of the 3 birds i had who were positive with it when i got them 2 were treated via water and 1 orally with karidox. All 3 retested negative.
I also treated 2 more birds as a precaution. My budgie had to be took off the oral meds and moved to the water based due to a reaction.

Since then a selection of my flock has been tested and all were negative.

All new birds are tested during quarantine.

If you need any more info or just want to chat feel free to pm me. I work nights but i will reply when i see the messages.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Excellent response Amelia :goodpost:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you Amelia...


----------



## jackiem (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, thank you all for the advice. I sadly came home from work today to find out he had passed today  I do have another budgie is now alone, can anyone offer any advice on when or if to introduce a new budgie? I don't want her to become depressed now he's gone  They were in separate cages as my male budgie wasnt well but always communicated to each other.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Jackie
I'm sorry to read the sad news, to be honest after reading Amelia's excellent post above I would not get another budgie, it is possible that your female has been affected by the chlamydophilosis if only by the feather dander, she should be taken to the vets asap for the necessary blood tests, just my opinion of course.
Pete


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your loss of Fluffy to chlamydophilosis is very sad. http://talkbudgies.com/memory/321385-my-little-fluffy.html

Fly high and free sweet Fluffy,
Rest peacefully little one.

Amelia has offered you the best possible advice at this time.

With regard to your remaining budgie, it is critical you maintain the strictest standards of hygiene and take her in for an appointment with your Avian Vet as soon as possible.

Please let us know how she is doing after her vet appointment and post your updates about her condition in this thread.

Best wishes.*


----------

